# Seerose zurückschneiden



## gabi (23. Sep. 2006)

Hi,

heute ist die Seerosen-Aktion gestiegen. 

Für die neue Seerose von Annett musste ein Stück meiner weißen Seerose weichen., die ich vor Jahren einfach an der tiefsten Stelle im Teich versenkt hatte.

So hab ich zuerst eine Bohle über den Teich gelegt und von dieser Bühne aus versucht ein Stück Rhizom der Seerose zu erwischen. Als das nicht klappte war mir klar dass ich einen Teil des Teichwassers abpumpen und zwischenlagern muss. Mit tatkräftiger Hilfe meines Sohnes ist mir das auch gelungen. Und dann saß ich auf der Bohle und fischte mit den Händen im Trüben nach dem Rhizom. 
 


Endlich hatte ich ein ganzes Bündel Blätter erwischt und daran praktisch eine Seite des Teichbodens nach oben gezogen bis ich mit dem Messer das Rhizom und die ganzen Wurzeln durchtrennen konnte.
   

Kein Wunder dass ich *das* Rhizom nicht einfach abreissen konnte.
 


Da ich den ganzen Sommer über regelmäßig beobachtete wie vom Teichboden Luftblasen aufstiegen, hatte ich einige Bedenken (und Ekel) wegen Mulm und dem Gestank. Aber nichts von dem kam mir entgegen. Nur viel Wurzelmasse, Sand und abgestürzte Steine aus dem Teichrand. Also hat meine Seerose ihre Aufgabe voll und ganz erfüllt.

Nachdem ich dann die neue Seerose an dem gewonnenen Platz versenkt hatte hieß es wieder „Wasser marsch“ zurück in den Teich. Leider hat unsere Schmutzwasserpumpe eine ziemliche „Strömung“ verursacht, obwohl ich den Strahl über einen Eimer in den Teich laufen ließ. Aber ich hatte keine Lust mehr als 600 l Wasser mit der Gieskanne in den Teich zurückzuschütten. Jetzt bin ich gespannt wann das Wasser wieder klar wird. 
 

Bei der Arbeit hat mir auch mein __ Grasfrosch (das Weibchen?) aus einem Versteck zugesehen. Und viele Libellenlarven saßen vorübergehend auf dem Trockenen.

PS.: Die weiße Seerose ist für Interessenten zu haben.


----------

